# Just bought a Char Griller Super Pro w/ side fire box



## kgnickl (Jul 2, 2011)

Picked it up over Father's day weekend when on sale for $99 at Lowe's. I also bought a cover and the side firebox. I have to say the new style covers CharGriller is selling this year are 100x better than the old style I bought a couple years ago with my CharGriller Duo. Also, sold my CharGriller Duo a few days later because it just took up too much space if you factored in a firebox being attached, also I rarely used the gas side of the grill.

Just finished up seasoning the grill and adding a few mods. Now just need to get a free weekend to give slow smoking some ribs a try on my new toy.

A few things I've done include:

Dryer Vent.
Big wheels for easy pushing through grass.
Removed original gauge (was off 30-40 degrees and filled with oil and moisture....) and patched the hole.
Added (2) new River Country 2" gauges to the lower left and right.
Added a coupe hinges to keep the sliding side firebox tray securely closed (kept popping out a 1/4 inch or so on one side when closed....).
Rubbed a few coats of Waterlox on all wood parts to keep them looking good and make them easy to clean. Good stuff and had a bunch left over from a previous project.
Took the extra plate between the grill and firebox and cut all but 2 tabs off and then used wing nuts to secure inside the grill. This allows me to use the either side as a grill when I'm not smoking. I figure if I'm cooking for 1-2 then use the small firebox or if 2+ then use the grill side. Then when smoking I just remove it.
Charcoal basket for the firebox.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Great looking set up!! Welcome to the forum! :)


----------



## jak757 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice job on the mods!   I really like the charcoal basket, should do a fine job!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice acquisition!  Welcome to the SMF family!


----------



## azron (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice rig!  I have the outlaw and just put on the sfb.  I plan on doing most of your mods too.  Later Ron


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Looks like your ready to go!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice mods! Let us know how the temps do with the damper in the middle like that.

Now on with the Qview!


----------



## venture (Jul 3, 2011)

Mods to the max!  Looks like you are set.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

